# PRP Spouse 26(b)



## Su_SA (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi All, 

I've received my visitors visa section 11 6 (spousal/relative visa) in April 2017, which is a renewal and getting all the necessary documents to submit my application for PRP Spouse 26(b). 
The first visa was valid for 3 years (2013-2016) and the second (2017-2019) is valid for two.

On the VFS website its says that one must be married for 5 years or cohabit or proof that the relationship has existed for 5 years in order to apply for the PRP spouse 26(b). But, I only got married (religiously) in 2014 so before that we could not cohabit in order to uphold religious traditions. In 2016 my wife and I got married at DHA in 2016.

What or How do I write to DHA saying that the relationship has existed before we cohabited or gotten married in 2014?
The application for my first visa was submitted through an Immigration company who wrote a letter stating why we could not cohabit although the relationship is valid. Now I'm unable to contact the company because the business has gone up in a joint venture of some sort.

I'm affraid that DHA might reject my application seeing I am not married for 5 years nor can't proof cohabitation for at least 5 years. 

Have you guys ever heard of such a letter that can be drawn up?

Please advice


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

they do not take your prior years into consideration. "Please note that for the purpose of applying for a permanent residence permit, the above-mentioned five (5) year period is counted from the date of marriage / civil union or from the date that the parties to a permanent spousal relationship have signed Part A of form DHA-1712A"


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

*PRP 26(b) Life Partner*

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------

